# Shadows of Treachery



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone gues what this is about?

From the battlefields of Phall and Isstvan, to the haunted shadows of Terra itself – the Horus Heresy rages on across the galaxy in this collection of short stories and novellas.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/shadows-of-treachery.html

Just wondering which novellas might be included? 

Also, it's good that this is the 6th HH book coming our way this year 

Rev


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm so we can assume that one short story will be located on Istvaan, but will it be III or V i wonder. V could reveal details about Vulkans fate along with all the other legions present. But III could perhaps even explore Rylanor....

Dammit I need to stop getting my hopes up on III!!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If it doesn't make an appearance in _The Primarchs_, it seems like _Prince of Crows_ will be part of _Shadows of Treachery_.

Given the cover art and mention of Phall in the synopsis, the Battle of Phall will also be included.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

John French is doing a Phall story, I do believe. Featuring the Imperial Fists.

Aaron's _Prince of Crows_ was supposed to be in _The Primarchs_ after Sanders' _The Serpent Path_ was pushed back, but they got switched again so Alpharius is back in _The Primarchs_ and Night Haunter's due out later the year.

Otherwise, I don't recall. I'm sure Kyme's got another Heresy Salamanders story brewing, but I can't remember the detail of what I heard.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Xisor said:


> so Alpharius is back in _The Primarchs_


... Alpharius?! Who is writing it?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> ... Alpharius?! Who is writing it?


Rob Sanders.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Rob Sanders.


... Will he do them justice? Never read anything from him as far as I know.

Damn, I wanted it to be Dan Abnett.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

He's a pretty good author. His _Atlas Infernal_ and _Redemption Corps_ novels were pretty enjoyable, and I have _Legion of the Damned_ to read, an advanced review copy, also by him. Hopefully he'll do them justice.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Anything with more fists is a bonus


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> ... Will he do them justice? Never read anything from him as far as I know.
> 
> Damn, I wanted it to be Dan Abnett.


The only thing I can think of his that I have read is _The Iron Within_. Whilst it was not my favourite of the compilation it was a good read.

Mind you, Thorpe was an established author and still failed to portray the Alpha Legion to my liking in _Deliverance Lost_. So I guess we should just wait and see.

_Legion_ still remains my favourite Heresy novel, so ideally I would have liked Abnett to have continued with the Alpha Legion. But Sanders deserves a chance.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Sanders has written AL before. _The Long Games at Carcharias_.

I found _Legion of the Damned_ and _Atlas Infernal_ to be quite excellent. It's surprise me (and upset me) if Rob managed to write a less-than-very-good novella.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Well it looks like the Battle of Phall is a definite. I really hope that Istvaan III and Istvaan V feature. III to find out what happened to Tarvitz, Vipus and Rylanor and V to find out about Vulkan. However the Vulkan story may be in a book of its own at some point. There is also the bulk of the Iron Hands fleet to deal with, that one may be explored. As for ADB's Konrad story, well that may be in it. There is also the 'exclusive' novella and chapbooks for the black library weekender. These are going to contain at least one HH story apparently!


----------



## shadowhawk2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

The John French novella is called Crimson Fist and is about Phall which is a major conflict between the Imperial Fists and the Iron Warriors.

And it does look like Prince of Crows will be pushed to this anthology since its place in The Primarchs has been (re)taken by Rob's The Serpent Beneath.

More Istvaan stories should be awesome!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Crimson Fist won't include much of Rogal Dorn though, but should have Sigismund as the main Imperial Fist protagonist.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Crimson Fist won't include much of Rogal Dorn though, but should have Sigismund as the main Imperial Fist protagonist.


Call me crazy, but _The Crimson Fist_ is more likely to have the founder of the Crimson Fists as the main character, rather than the founder of the Black Templars.

Though Sigismund will most definitely feature.



shadowhawk2008 said:


> And it does look like Prince of Crows will be pushed to this anthology since its place in The Primarchs has been (re)taken by Rob's The Serpent Beneath.


For really reals. There was no way I was going to hit that deadline. Finishing _The Emperor's Gift_ was more important.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Call me crazy, but _The Crimson Fist_ is more likely to have the founder of the Crimson Fists as the main character, rather than the founder of the Black Templars.
> 
> Though Sigismund will most definitely feature.


Oh cool my bad I forgot about their chapter master, did a search on lexicanum and it did give me a name though. I only really knew they recruited from the most recent additions to the Imperial Fists Legion.

I only said Sigismund because I knew he was the leader of that little excursion, where as Dorn was still on Terra


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive said it before and will say it again, 2012 will be a good HH-year.  Im currently waiting for Know no fear to arrive in my local shop.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone know when the Phall battle took place chronologically?


----------



## shadowhawk2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

Battle of the Phall is a conflict between the Iron Warriors post Istvaan V and the Imperial Fists fleet that Rogal Dorn sends out when Garro contacts him after Istvaan III.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Duke_Leto said:


> Does anyone know when the Phall battle took place chronologically?


It takes place after the traitors disperse from Isstvan V. The Iron Warriors are tasked with crippling the Imperial Fist fleet (led by Sigismund with Alexis Polus also present) which was sent to assist the loyailsts on Isstvan III (after Dorn learned of Horus's betrayal from Garro) but ended up stranded in the Phall system.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Sanders is one of my favourite authors, just saying, Iron Within was awesome. Also, if the Iron Warriors are in this battle of Phall, then I can't bloody wait for it. Love the Iron Warriors and their tactics


----------

